# Drilling some holes



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I am wanting to drill a hole in my towee skiff to run my transducer cord through the bench seat and have an exit hole in the second picture where the transducer and power cable come through for my depth finder. I plan to mount a ram mount. At first I was going to just drill some holes but got to thinking about what the options were to give it a clean look and protect the glass. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I should place around the edge of the hole other than silicone to protect the fiberglass? I need about a 5/8-3/4 inch hole.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure what your asking.

Protect the glass when drilling or after you have a hole drilled?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Use painters tape when drilling for a clean "cut"

Use one of these if you want a cable boot
http://www.starmarinedepot.com/th-m...ck-bulk.html?gclid=CODuoNCUxMsCFUQ9gQodmP4PRw


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I mean after I drill a hole. I was just worried moisture over time could penetrate and cause problems around the edges and I wanted to do something that looks clean such as the cable boot. In the second picture you can see where the factory drilled a drain hole and I have noticed lately the fiber seems frayed around the edges. I don't even know if moisture can penetrate the fiber or mat and eventually cause problems but was under the impression it could.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

You can always over drill (in size), fill with thickened epoxy, then drill to correct size, which would leave a "collar" of epoxy. Epoxy does not absorb water.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Bamajo said:


> I mean after I drill a hole. I was just worried moisture over time could penetrate and cause problems around the edges and I wanted to do something that looks clean such as the cable boot. In the second picture you can see where the factory drilled a drain hole and I have noticed lately the fiber seems frayed around the edges. I don't even know if moisture can penetrate the fiber or mat and eventually cause problems but was under the impression it could.


I've got the same hull and will be mounting a switch panel and some other stuff. Over drill the hole, fill with epoxy, red rill to size. You can get round, rubber grommets at Lowes or HD to fit in the hole. Looks factory and will protect cables and add another barrier to moisture intrusion.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Fishtex said:


> I've got the same hull and will be mounting a switch panel and some other stuff. Over drill the hole, fill with epoxy, red rill to size. You can get round, rubber grommets at Lowes or HD to fit in the hole. Looks factory and will protect cables and add another barrier to moisture intrusion.


Glad to hear about other towee owners! What all are you going to add to your hull? This is one of my last additions but I have a few more things I might do to it.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Bamajo said:


> Glad to hear about other towee owners! What all are you going to add to your hull? This is one of my last additions but I have a few more things I might do to it.


I've actually got a Scott Duck boat which is the same hull. Towee made some upgrades in materials, etc., but dimensionally the same hull. I've been on a Towee and was going to buy when this boat popped up at a price I couldn't turn down. I'm running a 20 Suzuki 4 stroke. I can't say enough good things about that motor. Fuel injection is fantastic. I duck hunt a lot and the boat gets used hard so buying this one that was technically used but still new made sense. Buying the new Towee configured the way I wanted started to get really high. Plus it's a long way to TN from Austin. 

I'm going to put in a front casting deck with storage below and a deck over the back between the seat and transom. I'll put a flush hatch in both those decks. I need to put a grab bar in as I like to run standing up and given its a narrow hull, having something to hang onto is needed at times. I will likely put in an electric bilge pump as the manual pump I have is fine but you can't pump and run the boat at the same time! GPS/fish finder combo would be nice on the grab bar. I have flush nav lights to install, but the clamp on LEDs I'm using during hunting season work great. Great boats, I've met the guys from Towee, great folks, great skiff.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong. You are talking about drilling reasonably big holes (~1") to run a wire through, i.e. not screw holes. You are not drilling into a flotation chamber. Water that enters the holes will go to the bilge and the bilge pump will remove it or it will drain out the plug once the boat is out of the water. You are not giving water an entrance to some dead end from which it will never emerge.

Based on the assumptions above, I'd just drill the hole, sand the edges to radius them and get rid of the splinters then carefully apply neat epoxy to the exposed edges to seal them. You should then paint the epoxied edges to protect the epoxy. I'd still use some type of boot to seal the gap around the cable.

For the screws of the Ram Mount, over drill the screw holes by 1/4"-3/8", refill with thickened epoxy and redrill them to size and screw the mount on.

Nate


----------

